# Kräuterkunde ab lvl 300



## kartäuser (17. Juni 2007)

Ich weiss, der Lehrer sagt einem, wo einem der nächste Lehrer etwas beibringt- aber ich habe nun schon mehrere befragt ohne dass dies geschehen wäre! Auch bei buffed kann ich nirgends etwas darüber finden! Bitte, bitte sagt mir welcher Lehrer ab 300 weiter ausbildet! Bin Mage lvl 52. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juni 2007)

Wäre schön wenn du mal ein paar Beiträge weiter unten schauen würdest. Da wurde gefragt, wo der Alchimielehrer > 300 ist. Da der Kräuterkundelehrer in der Regel daneben steht, sollte das kein Problem sein den zu finden.
Allianz - Ehrenfeste
Horde - Thrallmar


----------



## kartäuser (17. Juni 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn du mal ein paar Beiträge weiter unten schauen würdest. Da wurde gefragt, wo der Alchimielehrer > 300 ist. Da der Kräuterkundelehrer in der Regel daneben steht, sollte das kein Problem sein den zu finden.
> Allianz - Ehrenfeste
> Horde - Thrallmar


THX!


----------

